# Ezy Pelmet



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I just got a news letter from Studco today. The pelmets look interesting, would certainly make it easy to form a pelmet around a room. Interested to hear your thoughts.
http://studcosystems.com.au/studco-Ezy-Pelmet-luxury-views.html


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks quite neat dosnt it gaz, Better than the wooden frame covered in wallboard hanging below the frame a few inches to cover the curtain tops like they did here, I think it was a 70s thing.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

My thoughts on this gazman is that it is interesting how we learn something new all the time. I had never heard the word pelmet before, now I have.

How much of that happens down your way? Thought many of your ceilings were corniced.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is usually only the high end homes that get that sort of detail.


----------

